# Apple TV 2.0 j'en ai rêvé....



## jfxav (24 Novembre 2007)

Archos l'a fait... ici

Steve il te reste encore un mois pour annoncer l'appleTV dont toi aussi tu rêvais...
un produit esthétique, ergonomique, pratique qui permet de maîtriser tout le flux video actuel avec une simple telecommande...
En tout cas, moi j'en rêve encore...


----------



## pim (24 Novembre 2007)

Déjà permettre à Apple TV de mettre à jour directement ses Podcasts, d'acheter sur le Wifi Store et de lire d'autres formats que le MP4 et le H264, ce serait en soit une bonne petite évolution.

Ah j'oubliais, que l'on puisse l'éteindre et que l'on puisse régler le volume directement depuis la télécommande Apple ce serait aussi génial.

Moi avec l'Apple TV mon impression au début c'était "Pas si simple", maintenant c'est "Trop simpliste"...


----------



## jfxav (21 Janvier 2008)

Apple TV 2 est bien arrivée à la MacWorld... 
Bravo Pim, c'est tout juste ce que tu avais prédit sauf pour l'extinction qui semble t-il n'est pas modifiée.
Faudra que j'attende Apple TV3.0 pour avoir peut être un magnétoscope numérique capable de gérer les différents formats vidéo numériques, de pouvoir se connecter sur mon mac... et sur mon décodeur satellite... eh oui ça aurait été trop simple avec la TNT 
Mais comment ils font aux US pour faire ça?   
Allez rendez vous dans un an...


----------



## pim (21 Janvier 2008)

jfxav a dit:


> Mais comment ils font aux US pour faire ça?



Ils s'achètent une PlayStation de Sony 

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-01-21/#15664


----------

